# carnet d'adresse os X et OOo



## YanUbik (7 Octobre 2007)

bonjour.

 Est-t'il possible d'utiliser le carnet d'adresses de mac os x dans open office 2.3 sous x11 (fichier / assistant / source de données des adresses) ? Et comment faire, SVP, si c'est faisable ?

 Merci par avance.


----------



## ericb2 (9 Octobre 2007)

ericb->YanUbik

En vérifiant l'intégration du plugin Spotlight ( que j'ai moi même nominé pour intégration) , j'en ai profité pour vérifier : *La réponse est OUI, le carnet d'adresses Mac OS X EST intégré dans la m231 , dans les deux versions X11 et Aqua *

Je ne sais pas s'il est dans la 2.3.0 , mais il est dans la version que j'ai compilée ce matin.

Il sera donc forcément dans la 2.4 


Note: le code utilisé dans le nouveau plugin a été écrit par Florian Heckl, from scratch, et le plugin est inclus dans le bundle, ce qui simplifie énormément la maintenance !! 

-- 
ericb


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2007)

Et ce nouveau plug-in spotlight, est-il possible de le récupérer quelque part ?

La version du 16/09 ne m'avait pas convaincu au niveau de l'indexation des ods. S'il y a eu mieux je souhaiterais essayer sur mon iMac Intel.


----------



## ericb2 (9 Octobre 2007)

ericb->Moonwalker

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop ton problème: j'ai demandé à d'autres testeurs à ce sujet, aucun n'avait de problème avec les .ods.

Pour avoir revu le code moi même, j'ai bien vérifié que les .ods étaient pris en compte.

Si vraiment tu as un souci, merci de le rapporter sur IZ, sinon, sur la liste dev@fr.openoffice.org. Merci d'avance

Et s'il y a un problème, on va le corriger, y'a pas de souci 
-- 
ericb


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2007)

Un tableau type de Excel que j'ai enregistré en .ods via l'OpenOffice.org aqua de septembre.
Impossible de l'indexer... les .odt étaient bien pris en compte mais pas lui. Impossible de faire une recherche Spotlight sur son contenu.  

Je vais re-tester cela à fond et je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## ericb2 (9 Octobre 2007)

Je pense que c'est peut-être pas une bonne idée de faire des aller-retour avec les formats de fichiers, et c'est probablement la raison du pb.

Parce que j'ai testé avec plein de .ods, même des pourris écrits sur Excel envoyés par mon administration, et ça passe (même avec la version X11)

Pour information, le plus simple, c'est:

1) click droit ( CTRL+click ) sur l'icone d'OpenOffice.org 2.3
et choisir Afficher le contenu du paquet 

2) Aller dans Contents 

3) Créer un dossier nommé Library

4) dans Library, Créer un dossier nommé Spotlight ( respécter la majuscule et les miniscules dans le nom) 

5) télécharger le plugin qu'on trouve ici :

http://ftp.cusoo.org/MacOSX/Spotlight_experimental/

6) le placer dans le dossier Spotlight (après l'avoir décompressé )

7) Fermer, attendre que le référencement se fasse (peut être fermer réouvrir la session)

Enfin, essayer.

-> c'est comme ça que fonctionnera le plugin dans les prochaines versions (et ça marche plutôt bien !! )

-- 
ericb


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2007)

Je crois que j'ai compris où est le problème, enfin je vérifierai :

En bon macuser, j'ai placé le plug-in Spotlight dans /Bibliothèque/Spotlight  

Je verrai cela demain en suivant cette procédure, si vous n'avez pas de nouvelle de moi sur ce sujet, c'est que ce sera R.A.S.

Merci.


----------



## ericb2 (9 Octobre 2007)

l'idée de placer le plugin dans le Bundle, c'est qu'à chaque installation, il ne faudra pas aller désinstaller quelque chose.

Pour le plugin QuickLook ( en cours de développement ), ce sera pareil


----------



## Pattedechat (9 Octobre 2007)

Ou sinon il y a RetroOffice

http://neowiki.neooffice.org/index.php/Fr:RetroOffice


----------



## YanUbik (10 Octobre 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> ericb->YanUbik
> 
> En vérifiant l'intégration du plugin Spotlight ( que j'ai moi même nominé pour intégration) , j'en ai profité pour vérifier : *La réponse est OUI, le carnet d'adresses Mac OS X EST intégré dans la m231 , dans les deux versions X11 et Aqua *
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces informations.
bon courage et bonnne continuation pour ce travail de titan.


----------

